# New Arrival



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

new arrival today - a nice looking Ingersoll Triumph from the 50's & 60's.










Have a nice day

Rabbit


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Rabbit.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice looking watch Rabbit, really like those hands!









Regards

Mark


----------

